# New MVC coming to Orlando



## DanR (Jul 9, 2008)

Yet another MVC coming to Orlando.

Marriott just announced that they are going to build another MVC on the grounds of the JW Marriott and Ritz-Carlton at Grande Lakes in Orlando.



Business Briefcase: Marriott to build time shares at Grande Lakes
July 9, 2008 
Marriott Vacation Club International is planning a new time-share development on 26 acres at the Grande Lakes property. The development will be the Marriott first time-share property to be co-located with a JW Marriott and The Ritz-Carlton hotel, offering time-share guests high-end amenities, the company said. Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes will have a proposed 340 villas and will be Marriott's seventh time-share property in Orlando. Company executives are planning a ceremonial groundbreaking for Thursday.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing like adding over 17,000 more timeshare units to Orlando.
They'll be paying us to stay there on getaways some day soon.  


Terry


----------



## Dave M (Jul 9, 2008)

This timeshare project was first discussed here about two years ago and, as reported on this forum, has since been confirmed by numerous Marriott personnel.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 9, 2008)

I have visited that site and have seen TONS of open space on the SouthWest area of the grounds...so it makes sense to build there. 

Remember...this is a pretty remote location compared to the other Orlando properties and this area is pretty isolated with nothing in walking distance, in fact is across the street from a large residential development. There are NOT any restaurants, shopping, tourist attractions for miles (this can actually be a good thing)

It has a nice golf course and the JW and Ritz are nice with great pools, spas, meeting rooms, but they mainly have been focused conference hotels. 

They are about 5 miles away from SeaWorld and probably 10-15 miles from Disney and Universal.


----------



## Swice (Jul 9, 2008)

*OK-- so the big question*

Anybody know yet how much they'll sell for in this economy?
A more "upscale" product in overbuilt Orlando -- can't wait to hear about the incentives.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 9, 2008)

I spent a week-plus at the JW over the Christmas/New Year's holidays this year and couldn't give it a bigger stamp of approval. Tremendous grounds, hotel, pool complex and probably the most attentive and friendly Marriott staff I've ever encountered (starkly contrasted by the folks at Cypress Harbour, where I headed next).

If the TS units give you full access to the hotel amenities, this will be a completely different experience than Grand Vista/Cyrpess Harbor/Horizons (all of which I like). 

Obviously the Palms are similar, with the hotel connection, but I've never stayed there.

I really liked the location - very resort-like, but in a quiet, non-Mouse way.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 9, 2008)

They will be expensive.  I understand they are going to build Ritz Residences too.  Must confess I love the Ritz there ... the Executive Suites are excellent.  Such luxury in which they pamper your every whim.  Norman's restaurant is very nice too, and gives Idine Rewards Network 10 frequent flyer miles per dollar.  The pool is excellent and there's a cute white horse buggy ride to/from the JW.  Together, I'd bet there are 10 restaurants to choose from so there's no need to venture off the property to eat.  Very nice...if it was on a FL beach I'd buy.

I'll be surprised if the TS owners (or Residences) can use the Ritz and JW facilities.

Brian

http://www.grandelakes.com/

http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/Orlando/Default.htm


----------



## Dave M (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been advised that Grande Lakes prices range from $24,900 to $39,900 and that sales may start as early as today. Contact your salesperson if interested.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2008)

Some might think that building more Marriotts and Hiltons in Orlando is a mistake, but I don't believe it is a mistake.  The lack of availability for spring break and summer a few months out are proof that Orlando is not really overbuilt.  Most people don't even plan their vacations until about 3 months out, and it is slim pickin's for those busy times of year.  

I am just so excited about new resorts, and I love a variety!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not really in a position to comment on whether Orlando is over built or not but I do know that I wish we could get a bit more diversity into the system. Another TS in Orlando doesn't exactly get my excitement levels up and I doubt it's on anyones list of 'places I'd like to see a new Marriott'. Something new in the Caribbean would have been nice or even a new ski resort.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I have been advised that Grande Lakes prices range from $24,900 to $39,900 and that sales may start as early as today. Contact your salesperson if interested.



My salesperson said she'd email me right away. I won't buy - but I will post if I get an email.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 10, 2008)

Ditto here, regarding another ski resort.

But ski resorts are problematic. They stretch the "ski" season to 4.5 months, which sell out immediately at a big premium (and the stretching creates demand issues, of course, because nobody wants early December). The summer months sell OK, but then the four "mud" months (spring and fall) are hard sells.

The point system may alleviate part of this problem with ski resorts. Hyatt, for instance, gives lower point values for the mud weeks, but they still have some real value under their points system.


----------



## rfb813 (Jul 10, 2008)

Heres the press release:

Marriott Vacation Club Announces Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes
Thursday July 10, 2:00 pm ET 


ORLANDO, Fla., July 10 /PRNewswire/ -- Marriott Vacation Club International, the vacation ownership division of Marriott International, Inc. (NYSE: MAR - News), announced today the development of Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes in Orlando, Fla. Located on the pristine grounds of Grande Lakes Orlando, the resort will be the first-ever Marriott Vacation Club property to be co-located with a JW Marriott and The Ritz-Carlton, offering a distinguished level of amenities.
(Photo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20080710/NETH025 )

Source: Marriott Vacation Club International  

·  Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve  
·  Click Here to Download Image 




The resort was formally introduced this morning with a groundbreaking ceremony to mark the start of construction on the proposed 340 villas and townhomes with the first phase slated for occupancy by summer 2010. Sales will commence on July 12, 2008 with initial pricing ranging from $26,000 to $40,000 per week depending on season and floor plan selected.

"We are very pleased to join Grande Lakes and offer this ideal location for our Owners and guests," said Lee Cunningham, executive vice president and chief operating officer, Marriott Vacation Club for North America and the Caribbean. "Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve will be our seventh property in Central Florida, located in one of Orlando's most prestigious settings."

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes will offer Orlando's finest vacation ownership resort set on a stunning 500-acre campus. Owners and guests will enjoy beautifully manicured gardens and walkways that invite leisurely strolls along the water and lead to numerous boutique shops, a wealth of dining options as well as The Ritz-Carlton Golf Club and The Ritz-Carlton Spa.

"We welcome Marriott Vacation Club and look forward to offering the finest dining, shopping, spa and golf amenities and services to their Owners and guests," said Steve Contos, vice president and managing director of Grande Lakes Orlando. "The addition of Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve is a perfect complement to Grande Lakes."

Tying in with the established Mediterranean architectural style unique to Grande Lakes, the resort will evoke the timeless beauty of the Mediterranean incorporated with a blend of Italian and tropical influences.

Villas will range from 1,185 to 1,655 square feet of living space, and for the first time in North America, Marriott Vacation Club will introduce two- story townhomes and two-bedroom, two-bath lock-off villas offering two master suites. The villa interiors will offer a blend of Mediterranean inspired and designed furnishings with fully-equipped kitchens with granite countertops and GE stainless steel appliances; generous living and dining areas; multiple LG flat-panel LCD televisions with DVD players; oversized shower; washer/dryer; and Wi-Fi Internet accessibility.

Proposed resort amenities upon build-out will include:

-- Main pool with zero-entry and two dueling waterslides; second elegant style pool; three whirlpool spas


    -- Marriott's Activity Zone Experience (MAZE)
    -- Fitness center featuring Life Fitness Equipment
    -- Waterside promenade from the resort to the JW Marriott
    -- Outdoor grilling areas


Marriott Vacation Club is the recognized worldwide leader in vacation ownership and in 1984, became the first branded hospitality company to enter the timeshare industry. Today, more than 352,000 Owners around the globe own their vacations "the Marriott way," offering options to exchange weeks with priority within the MVC portfolio or within Interval International's global system of more than 2,300 resorts in over 75 countries, trade their week(s) for Marriott Rewards points, or rent their week(s).

For more information, visit www.MarriottsLakeshoreReserve.com.


----------



## Docklander (Jul 10, 2008)

The link just seems to take me to the MVCI home page/my account and I can't see a link to the new resort. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Phillie (Jul 10, 2008)

*yes me too*

yes me too.


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, I don't understand why folks on this board are constantly knocking Orlando.

I get awesome trades with my Grande Vista. Just landed Frenchman's Cove for spring 2009 with my GV week.  And I bet I have some of the lowest MF's in the system at GV.

So much for the prevailing argument on this board about Orlando being over run with Timeshares....apparently there is enough demand even with the "overpopulation of resorts" cited on this board, that Marriott thinks they can make money opening another resort.....clearly the demand exists even if their are already a number of resorts online.... Marriott is willing to shell out several hundred million on the project.

Ever try to get a week at a top Marriott in Orlando during spring break, Easter, Christmas or Thanksgiving...it can be tough.

Yeah, you can find some great getaways in August for Orlando, but who the heck wants to be at Disney in the August heat....just like you can find some great getaways at Grande Ocean in the off season.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2008)

Another Florida resort that is unlikely to be included in the Florida Club  . I personally don't mind another Orlando Marriott TS. It will be a smaller but more upscale resort. I look forward to exchanging in to it in about 5 years. I am sure that by that time a number of restaurants and shopping will have built up in this area. While it is a little out of the way, it really isn't a far drive from Cypress Harbor, Grande Vista, and Horizons resorts.
We drove by the resort many times on our last trip to Orlando, and it does look great. The artist rendering looks great. I just know that I won't be buying one any time soon at the prices they will be asking.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 10, 2008)

Why would one think that this new Marriott Orlando resort would be included in the Florida Club?

Neither of the most recent new Marriott Florida resorts have been placed into the Florida Club (i.e. Oceana Palms and Crystal Shores) so I see no reason why future resorts would be.

I think the Florida Club is all done.   The 5 resorts which are in it are it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2008)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Why would one think that this new Marriott Orlando resort would be included in the Florida Club?
> 
> Neither of the most recent new Marriott Florida resorts have been placed into the Florida Club (i.e. Oceana Palms and Crystal Shores) so I see no reason why future resorts would be.
> 
> I think the Florida Club is all done.   The 5 resorts which are in it are it.



I didn't think it would be included in the FC, hence my comment. However, that doesn't mean I didn't wish it would be.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is some more info.

This resort will not be in the Florida Club.

There are two seasons and three tiers in each season

The two seasons are:

Premier Platinum season - floating weeks 6 – 17

Platinum - floating 18-52 & 1-5

The tiers are: 

Tier 1 - 2BR non lock-off units and 2BR lock-off unit

Tier 2 - Superior 2BR lock-off unit (locks off as two 1BR units) and 2BR townhouse unit

Tier 3 - 3BR lock-off units (locks off as a 2BR and a guest suite) and 3BR townhouse unit 

Exact pricing should be available within the next day or so.


----------



## Swice (Jul 11, 2008)

*Where are the renderings?*

Where can we see the renderings?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 11, 2008)

Those will be available at the same time as pricing - soon, but not later than Monday. Contact a salesperson and you can get the info sent to you as soon as it is available.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2008)

It doesn't look like the lock off is dead after all. When we last toured MGV, we were told Marriott would no longer be building lock off units at new resorts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave M said:


> The two seasons are:
> 
> Premier Platinum season - floating weeks 6 – 17
> 
> Platinum - floating 18-52 & 1-5



This will be bad. It appears Premier weeks are spring break weeks, no problem there. However the rest of the 40 weeks are all Platinum, those 40 weeks of owners will all be looking to reserve in to 6-8 summer weeks and 2 Christmas weeks. Will this be worse than NCV? I really think they needed a gold season for fall and late spring weeks.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 11, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.  The broader the platinum season, the harder it is to actually get a week you want (during true platinum time like summer).

I too like the idea of a more adult resort in Orlando by the way.  Not to knock the Disney theme and the 10000s of kids, but a Ritz "feel" is welcome to that area.

The pool area looks spectacular.  

Katherine


----------



## Aviator621 (Jul 12, 2008)

Found a link to the Marriott Site complete with floorplans and renderings:

http://www.MarriottsLakeshoreReserve.com/


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Current MVCI owners get a 5% discount. Interesting.

Terry


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2008)

Aviator621 said:


> Found a link to the Marriott Site complete with floorplans and renderings:
> 
> http://www.MarriottsLakeshoreReserve.com/



This appears to be the same link as earlier in the thread. They must have brought it "online" as it wasn't working the other day.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 12, 2008)

I couldn't get that link to work but found this one that works:

https://timeshares.marriott-vacatio...ures/lakeshore/default.html?LOC=DB59*1-1XZKFB


----------



## pharmgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

How boring, disappointed that a new marriott isn't in a different location
would have liked another choice in caribbean or southwest florida


----------



## Swice (Jul 14, 2008)

*hotel perks?*

OK-- so it's on the same property as the JW Marriott and the Ritz... but what does that mean besides getting to enjoy the beautiful landscaping.

Can you use hotel pools?

Myrtle Beach Marriott is five feet away from the timeshares, but a fence has been built to stop timeshare owners from using the hotel pool or hammocks.   Of course they want you to use the restaurants and spa!


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 14, 2008)

I believe you are allowed the hotel perks.

Terry





> Business Briefcase: Marriott to build time shares at Grande Lakes
> July 9, 2008
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club International is planning a new time-share development on 26 acres at the Grande Lakes property. The development will be the Marriott first time-share property to be co-located with a JW Marriott and The Ritz-Carlton hotel, *offering time-share guests high-end amenities*, the company said. Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes will have a proposed 340 villas and will be Marriott's seventh time-share property in Orlando. Company executives are planning a ceremonial groundbreaking for Thursday.
> OrlandoSentinel .com


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a critical question IMO.

The pool and lazy river complex at the JW is top notch, a big draw if it's included with ownership.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2008)

This resort will appear to owners who frequency the JW Marriott's Hotels and The Ritz.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 14, 2008)

Swice said:


> Myrtle Beach Marriott is five feet away from the timeshares, but a fence has been built to stop timeshare owners from using the hotel pool or hammocks.   Of course they want you to use the restaurants and spa!



That stinks!  I haven't been there in a couple years so didn't know.  I never used the pool (TS has plenty) but LOVED the hammocks!  How about if you use the spa or eat in the restaurant and then wander down to the hammocks - who's to know?  How about the beach access to the hotel, is there also something there?

Of course, I'm brash enough to just walk into the lobby, wander around a bit, and then make my way out to the hammocks.  Hubby, though, is NOT.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jul 14, 2008)

It would be nice to have an upscale option in Orlando, but my god, the decor looks like something out of I Dream of Jeanie or Bewitched. Talk about retro, and not a good thing in this case - yuk.  The exterior looks beautiful though.

Also, no spa or soaking tub, that's a shame.


----------



## Eric F (Jul 15, 2008)

*Lakeshore Reserve Details*

Location: Lakeshore Reserve is due east of Grande Vista and is about a 5 minute drive to get there. There is an entrance to the JW/Ritz-Carlton/Lakeshore Reserve property from either John Young Pkwy (south of Rt 528) or from the Central FL Pkwy (just west of John Young Pkwy). The Lakeshore Reserve villas adjoin the south side of the JW Marriott hotel overlooking a long thin lake and the Ritz-Carlton Golf Club. About 400 JW Marriott hotel rooms on the east side of the hotel overlook the Lakeshore site.

Access to the JW Marriott: Access to the JW Marriott pools, lazy river pool, and recreational facilities is allowed for LSR owners and guests. LSR owners can also reserve and use free day passes even if they are not occupying the resort, as long as they reserve the day pass and are present when picking up the day passes at the JW Marriott. Of course all of the 11 cafes and restaurants, spa facilities, and golf facilities are open to the public.

Access to the Ritz-Carlton pool and recreation facilities will not be available for Lakeshore Reserve owners.

Here's what I was told about purchase incentives for MVC owners. There's a 5% purchase price discount (lowest price is $23,655) + 150K purchase incentive + 40K self-referral + 1st 300 new owners get Founding member incentives options. The Founding member benefit: Marriott pays for the closing costs and the 2009 MR Points option (100k to 140K). I also found out that there is 9.99% financing available for MVC owners. I need to check on one more thing. I was informed that new owners will be allowed to convert to MR Points evry year for the first 5 years the resort is open. MF gtd for 2010 start at $1016.

Lakeshore Reserve has location, multi-level townhomes, 2BR/2.5 BA lock-offs that sub-divide into 2 full 1BR units unlike anything Marriott has ever done in the US. Based on everything I've seen about LSR I think it will be the very best t/s property in Orlando.

Can anyone name an existing higher quality or unique t/s property in Orlando? If so, I want to go see it.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jul 15, 2008)

Eric F said:


> Can anyone name an existing higher quality or unique t/s property in Orlando? If so, I want to go see it.



Hmmmm, ya, but no spa bath and ghastly decor? Bit of a bummer. It does not seem as nice as the European or NCV MVCI other than sharing facilities with JW and the Ritz (kind of)


----------



## Swice (Jul 15, 2008)

*Compare*

For comparison purposes... how much are MF for the other Marriott properties in Orlando?     

We don't own in Orlando but have gone almost every year on a getaway (granted we haven't gone in high demand summer season) for around $500.

I am intrigued by the one bedroom lockoff feature... but still I'm not sure the MF and the trading power are going to justify that specific property for my needs.

...Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2008)

You can see the MFs for all Marriott timeshares - current and prior years - in our Marriott historical MF database. There is a link to the database in the FAQs for this forum and in the Marriott section of TUG Advice.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Jul 15, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> That stinks!  I haven't been there in a couple years so didn't know.  I never used the pool (TS has plenty) but LOVED the hammocks!  How about if you use the spa or eat in the restaurant and then wander down to the hammocks - who's to know?  How about the beach access to the hotel, is there also something there?
> 
> Of course, I'm brash enough to just walk into the lobby, wander around a bit, and then make my way out to the hammocks.  Hubby, though, is NOT.



We were at MOW a month ago and ate at the JWM poolside bar/cafe.  (overpriced but didn't stink)  After eating we wandered down to the hammocks for a short while.  Nobody bothered us and I suspect nobody would as long as they're empty.  If full I suspect the staff might have noticed our alien wrist bands.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 15, 2008)

Just got this info. from a Marriott salesman that keeps me updated.

TWO SEASONS:  PLATINUM = WEEKS 1 - 5 AND 18 - 52.

                            PREMIER = WEEKS 6 - 17.

THERE IS A PLATINUM WEEK FOR $24,900, 2 BEDROOM WITH A LOCK-OFF.

PLATINUM WEEK FOR $27,900 WHICH THE LOCK-OFF IS TWO!!!! ONE BEDROOM VILLAS INSTEAD OF THE STUDIO.

THE PREMIER SEASON IS $29,900, REGULAR LOCK-OFF.

There is a 3 bedroom villa with the lock-off for 33,700.Plat.


*SPECIFICS FOR OWNERS*:

*Good airfare.

*5% discount off above prices. So, lowest price for 2 BR with 2 - 1 BR lock-offs would be $26,505

*9.9% financing This might be a first for Marriott.

*use the lazy river at the JW hotel and the Spa at the Ritz. He confirmed use of JW pool facilities in his first e-mail.

*Marriott pays the closing cost and another 100,000 points. I believe this means they pay closing cost AND MF for 2009 points.

*240,000 more (340,000) points as a incentive.  This amount comes from his e-mail earlier (this is his second today), which said 150,000 + 40,000 self-referral + 2009 usage points.  2009 usage is from 100,000 - 150,000, according to which unit purchased.

*opens June 2010.

*maint. is about 1,100 including taxes.

There are other choices of types of villas like a townhouse etc., just gave the basics here.

If anyone is interested, e-mail or PM me and I'll give you his contact info.  I haven't bought from him but have talked to him many times and he seems very good.  He's always on top of everything, keeps me well informed, and is never pushy.


----------



## skidoc (Jul 16, 2008)

EOY option?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 16, 2008)

No EOY option yet.

Here are the prices for Marriott owners.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=486&d=1216232882


Terry


----------



## Eric F (Jul 23, 2008)

*Lakeshore Reserve @ Grande Lakes Update*

FYI:

Today I found out that Marriott is almost sold out of the 300 founding member purchase incentive packages.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 23, 2008)

Eric F said:


> FYI:
> 
> Today I found out that Marriott is almost sold out of the 300 founding member purchase incentive packages.


 
Shows the power of the Marriott machine.  There are many destination clubs that don't even have 300 members and Marriott did it in a week!

Brian


----------



## winger (Jul 23, 2008)

i just got the invite/info postcard last night. so what are 'founding member' privileges ?


----------



## Swice (Jul 23, 2008)

*Why should I not buy?*

Why should I NOT buy this?      I'm tempted because of the super lock off feature.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Based on the good trading value of Grand Vista, I think it is a fair deal. I can only imagine that Lakeshore Reserve will eventually be just as good if not better.

The only downfall I can think of is the poor rental values of Orlando timeshares. Of, course the resales will be about 40% of new cost in about 4 years. *IMHO*


Terry


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 23, 2008)

It sounds like an OK deal but not great.  If you can still get the 300 founding member deal with the 5% off, closing costs paid, and a large number of MRPs it may be worthwhile- however if not I wouldn't do it.  It's hot and new today but in a few years it'll be old news and Marriott will be pushing another resort and have new offers plus resales will start to appear as they sell to the general public who don't know as much about TS's as the TUGgers do.


----------



## Swice (Jul 25, 2008)

*Founding Members gone!*

They have the first 300 as of this morning.

Still allowing the 5% discount for a few more days because calls still coming in.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 25, 2008)

I kinda figure I'm goinna kick myself in a few years for not buying but with 6 timeshares already, how much is enough?  

Didn't buy OP when I had the chance pre-constr for about $14,000 plat and the 3 bdrm at Las Vegas for $24,000 with a half million points.

The Grande Lakes one with the Ritz and JW on premises is real attractive to me.  Oh well.  

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 25, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I kinda figure I'm goinna kick myself in a few years for not buying but with 6 timeshares already, how much is enough?
> 
> Didn't buy OP when I had the chance pre-constr for about $14,000 plat and the 3 bdrm at Las Vegas for $24,000 with a half million points.
> 
> ...



And the Canadian dollar was only worth half the US dollar then.


----------



## icydog (Jul 25, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I kinda figure I'm goinna kick myself in a few years for not buying but with 6 timeshares already, how much is enough?
> 
> Didn't buy OP when I had the chance pre-constr for about $14,000 plat and the 3 bdrm at Las Vegas for $24,000 with a half million points.
> 
> ...




I think this may be the one I have to buy from the developer. I had a sales agent named Marilyn (Bunny) Taylor that I had been dealing with in the past. Does anyone know her email address or phone number. She is on the advance sales team. They open up resorts to the public and to Marriott owners in particular.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 26, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> And the Canadian dollar was only worth half the US dollar then.


 
Bill ... you're right, almost.  Thanks for reminding me.      The Canadian dollar was only 62 cents when I bought my last Marriott (direct) in 2002.  The 500,000+ points eased the pain some.  I guess that $20,000 invested back then was worth about $30,000 back then ... and now that the dollars are about par today's prices are about $30,000 now.  The more things change the more they stay the same.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 26, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Bill ... you're right, almost.  Thanks for reminding me.      The Canadian dollar was only 62 cents when I bought my last Marriott (direct) in 2002.  The 500,000+ points eased the pain some.  I guess that $20,000 invested back then was worth about $30,000 back then ... and now that the dollars are about par today's prices are about $30,000 now.  The more things change the more they stay the same.
> 
> Brian



The value of the CAN$ will make the purchase at Lakeshore much easier.


----------



## icydog (Jul 26, 2008)

What I was offered a few minutes ago
1. I want the premier two bdrm lock-off configuration with two one bdrms-- not a studio and one bdrm

2. I want platinum season- since we do not want to go during Spring Break- which is platinum plus season

3. The cost is $26,505 which the sale person says reflects the 5% discount

4. The founders package would include 240,000 MR points

5. I would get free closing

6. I would get an additional 110,000 points at closing

7. If I paid my MFs for 2008 I would get an additional 110,000

8. Total at closing would be 350K points + 110,000 from 2008 =460,000 points 

9. I think I have this right but I may be mixed up.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought the MF's for 2008 were free?  Did you mean 2009?  Over a 7 year period, the way it was explained to me was that you can turn in for points for 7 years but only pay for the last 6.  I may have it wrong, but check.

Either way you're in range of a two week trip biz class to London and Paris for next May.    Might have to buy 100,000 pts for $1250 to add to the MR bank.

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 27, 2008)

How many MRPs does it take for a coach flight in the USA?

I assume the best abnk for the MRP is the Europe air/hotel combo, but I have a family of 4 and that is a lot of MRPs.

I fly a lot and tend to burn a ton of FF miles and also cash, I am always looking for better options to help hedge the cost of flights and I was hoping MRPs would help, but I am not too sure.


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I thought the MF's for 2008 were free?  Did you mean 2009?  Over a 7 year period, the way it was explained to me was that you can turn in for points for 7 years but only pay for the last 6.  I may have it wrong, but check.
> 
> Either way you're in range of a two week trip biz class to London and Paris for next May.    Might have to buy 100,000 pts for $1250 to add to the MR bank.
> 
> Brian




Your right of course. I meant 2009. 2008's points are free. So is closing. What do you mean by you can turn in 7 but only pay for six. Aren't points allowed every other year? I am going to buy the 50K for me and my husband today to get them into my MR account. Even if I don't buy the timeshare I see the value of points now. I sent you a PM but I think you have explained your thinking in this post. 
Marylyn


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 27, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> How many MRPs does it take for a coach flight in the USA?
> 
> I assume the best abnk for the MRP is the Europe air/hotel combo, but I have a family of 4 and that is a lot of MRPs.
> 
> I fly a lot and tend to burn a ton of FF miles and also cash, I am always looking for better options to help hedge the cost of flights and I was hoping MRPs would help, but I am not too sure.


 
Bill ... check this UA saver chart for the amount of FF miles needed for different places on economy, business and first. It takes 25,000 for domestic economy -- 45,000 for business class. To fly to Europe it takes 50,000 FF miles for economy and 80,000 FF for business. The percent increase in points for Europe is less than for domestic...so that's the best route to follow. I always try for a 2 class plane to Europe (ie AirCanada) where first class takes biz class FF miles instead of more as the bump from econ to biz is 30k FF miles while the bump from biz to first is 40k FF mies (70k FF miles from econ to first). The biz class seats on 2 class planes are generally larger and more comfortable than biz class on 3 class planes IMO - probably to satisfy the first class flyer who might object.

http://www.united.com/page/article/0,,1142,00.html

If you go to Expedia and price out the cost of economy and business you will see far greater increases in dollars from economy to biz compared to how many more points it takes ... ie. Only 30,000 more FF miles to Europe compared to several thousand dollars more if paying cash. That's the difference and true value of MR rewards for 'travel packages' with 120k FF miles.

Personally, for economy flights anywhere a general rule of thumb is to pay cash and 'earn' FF miles as the cost of FF miles can be greater than the cash price of economy flights. I got my daughter and hubby non-stop flights economy to Rome for $700 ... the value of FF miles needed would have cost more and you don't earn FF miles that way.

Business class to Europe for a family does burn off a lot of points and I suggest you save that for a special husband/wife time like an anniversary or 2nd honeymoon - leaving the kids with grandma. The kids will have their chance one day to appreciate Europe's historic value when they are older, and perhaps on their own, but I'll bet they'd rather do Disney than London right now and having them there might hold you back from seeing what you really want to see. Selfish? Perhaps. I was a single father and my kids were always my holiday focus until they left the nest and we toured North America from corner to corner - they loved it and so did I. But now, as adults, they appreciate many of the same artistic and historic things I do and if they don't fly with me, I send them on a trip EOY.

The Marriott cat7 hotels in Europe are quite special but not spacious - and are right in the thick of things to see and do - prime locations. Mixing biz class flights with Cat7 hotels makes a very memorable trip and they almost seem free. 

Hope I didn't confuse you more, but it can be a very complex process to maximize the value of using MR and FF points but tremendously rewarding if you grasp the idea and run with it.

Brian


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 27, 2008)

icydog said:


> ...What do you mean by you can turn in 7 but only pay for six. Aren't points allowed every other year?
> Marylyn


 
The Grande Lakes TS has a special deal right now where you can turn it in for points for 7 years in a row and after that it is EOY.  Your first year is free (?) but you pay the MF for the remaining 6 every year and collect your points...so it takes a few more years to reach the million points.

  That's why you should have a VISA Marriott card and join Rewards Network Idine where you use that card in certain member restaurants that permit you to earn 10 points on the dollar spent (including tips)...in addition to MR points!  I have one restaurant here I use for business meetings and spend $1000 a month ... that's 10,000 FF miles a month!  You can even send flowers to yourself (or spouse) every month FTD and earn MR points.  It all adds up.

http://mpdining.rewardsnetwork.com/

Brian


----------



## stevens397 (Jul 27, 2008)

The smart money says that Brian is a dead duck and is about to purchase his 7th week!  45 more and you can sell the home in Toronto.

It's clearer than ever that we're all crazy.


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2008)

Well thanks to Brian for all his help explaining points, the value of points and the merits of buying this timeshare, we have decided to take the plunge. 
There are several reasons why
1. We know the property and really, really, like it
2. The price was not outrageous especially compared to the one we were going to buy in Marco Island
3. The two bdrm lock-off, the Premier Two Bedroom, the one with two (1) bedroom villas in the configuration. That option, although no larger, gives us a lot more flexibility. We never stay in studios. We are so spoiled- we're rotten. 
4. The perks and incentives- free years worth of points- free closing- 240,000 points at closing plus the 2008 points(110,000) = 350,000 MR points
5. The ability to put 110,000 pts into my Marriott Rewards account for five straight years so I can go to Europe on Marriotts dime.

I am very excited. It is our first developer week. Thanks, Thanks, and more Thanks to Brian for answering my endless PMs and for all his sage advice.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!  Sounds like you did really well with the purchase.  Too bad I just bought a bunch of Starwood!  LOL.  I'd buy there in a second too.

Katherine


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 27, 2008)

duplicate post ... sorry


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 27, 2008)

stevens397 said:


> It's clearer than ever that we're all crazy.


 
Very true!  

Congrats icydog.  Keep us posted.  I'm envious for sure...if they come up with a beachfront with a JW and Ritz (unlikely) at that price I'm a dead duck.

Brian


----------



## icydog (Jul 27, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Very true!
> 
> Congrats icydog.  Keep us posted.  I'm envious for sure...if they come up with a beachfront with a JW and Ritz (unlikely) at that price I'm a dead duck.
> 
> Brian




Thanks Brian, I look forward to our vacations there. I don't think they could have made it as attractive any place but Orlando. The competition is high therefore they had to up the stakes a lot. I absolutely love that property but we are not allowed to use the Ritz pool. We can use all the facilities that cost money though:annoyed:


----------



## capjak (Jul 28, 2008)

What is the breakout of pts?
is it...

Tier 1= 110,000
Tier 2=120000
Tier 3=130000

How many pts for four economy tickets plus 7 nights in hotel?


----------



## Eric F (Jul 29, 2008)

*LSR Points Conversion*

Tier 1 Plat. 2BR = 100K MR
Tier 1 Premier Platinum 2BR = 120K
Tier 2 Platinum 2BR = 110K
Tier 2 Prem. Plat. = 130K
Tier 3 Plat. 3BR = 120K
Tier 3 Prem. Plat. = 140K

Optional MR Points for 2010, 11,12,13, and 2014; then Points option EOY

MR Points hotel/FF air mile Travel Packages from 165K to 250K

Eric


----------



## capjak (Jul 29, 2008)

Any idea when they will reach 300 and end the founders incentives?


----------



## DanO (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe they have already, or are very close


----------



## capjak (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone know what the current incentives/prices are?  I'm going to Orlando next week and may check out the area.


----------

